# Detailed PAX NAS results 9/12-9/13



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Me and Jason were planning on hitting Choptank on friday for some spot before joining Catman on his boat for a Saturday trip. With the predicted weather being 10-20 knots for saturday, we decided that it would be best to cancel the boat trip as there was a small craft advisory in effect. So me and Jason decided to try our luck at Point Lookout. We decided to stop by Pax NAS to see how the weather was gonna be since Point Lookout is usually worse. The winds were gusting 30-40 MPH with 3 foot waves. We decided to forget about Point Lookout and try to find a place to fish at Pax NAS. We first tried an inlet that we had good luck last time but the wind and waves were too strong. We then decided to drive around to find another place to fish. We made it to the Sea Wall but the weather wasn't much better here. Any sane person woulda just gone home, but me and Jason wanted to get at least a little fishing in. So we set up one rod each to try our luck. We said if there was nothing there we'd just pack up and leave. We threw out some bloodworms and immediately got into some jumbo spot. Then I caught a small blue on some cut spot. Then I set up a little rod for catching spot. I then got a real nice hit and ended up catching a 19 inch keeper rock on that little rod. It was skinny, but healthy looking. Then Jason pulled up a real nice blue, about 4 to 4 1/2 pounds, his biggest blue to date. The rain and wind kept us from setting up more rods but we didn't need to as we were doing real well with just one rod each plus a small rod for the spot. The fish were biting well all night. I had a real nice hit on cut spot that ended up being a nice solid 24 incher. We ended up catching a lotta blues ranging from 10 inches to Jason's nice blue. We ended up keeping 6 or 7 of the larger ones. The were hitting chicken and cut spot. We also caught a good number of jumbo spots and kept around a dozen large spot while using the rest for bait. We could have easily caught a lot more if the rain didn't keep us inside Jason's truck. We missed several nice hits but still caught plenty of fish. In the morning, the weather died down a little and Jason found another place to fish so we packed up and headed over there. Jason caught a huge 19 inch croaker that we threw back for some reason. He also caught a good number of jumbo spots as well. We also had a few nice hits on chicken that felt like trout but we lost them. We kept another dozen jumbo spots from this location. We called Hat to see what he was doing and ended up meeing up with him and searay at point lookout that night. That pretty much summed everything. Hat had his digital camera and took a few pictures of the larger rock and blue. Overall a great trip. Once again thanks Jason for showing me all of his secret spots. I always seem to do well when I fish with him.
-Anthony


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You guys aren't fishermen, you're WARRIORS . Great report!

Catman.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Where is PAX NAS and how far from DC is it? Does anyone have any info on this location? It seems like a great fishing spot.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Wrong way Patuxent Naval Air Station is about an hour and 15 minutes from D.C. All you have to do is take Rt 4 East and it will run you right by the Base. You don't have to be military to go on the post but you will need a dod decal. If you don't have you will have to get a temporary pass which will take about 30 to 45 minutes. It is a great spot to fish. You should check it out. If you ever see me posting about going there you are welcome to come along.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

You can get a DOD Decal at the enterance? Is this place opened 24-7 and is there a fee to enter? With SPSP fishing hours changing, I'm looking for a place to fish closer to home. Thanks for the invite and info Fisherman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

You can't get a dod decal unless you have registered your car on post and have a valid reason on why you would need one being a civilian. All you will get is a temporary pass so you can enter the post. The only fee there is a one time $5 license to fish on the post which can be bought at the recreational center on the base. You can fish pretty much anywhere on the base 24/ 7. It is a training area for test pilots so some areas are marked Off limits.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Great Post Guys...*

WOW  I have to commend you guys... CatMan is right, WARRIORS! I just got back from the OuterBanks and I wish that I had even close to the report that you had.

FL, I was told that you had to apply of the PAS NAX fishing license in advance?!?!? You can just cruise up and and get one (after waiting 30-45 minutes)?

great report and tightlines,
-Surfman


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

The wait is for you to get a temporary pass so you can get on the post. It might actually be a little shorter depending on the time of day. You don't have to get a license in advance before you get there. Looking at their website all it is is a permit letting you fish from the shore on the base. It is $5. Here is the website: http://nas.nawcad.navy.mil/mwr/


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I think the Trout should be all over Solomons now;I was out fishing there yesterday in my pops boat and I seen this one guy pull in a 22" Trout.It wasn't too far away from Solomons Fishing Pier.The first Trout I've seen this year was on a oyster bar just inside the mouth from Drum Point.I might try Solomons?  ??????


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Thanks FL*

FL,
Really appreciate the PAS NAX info. Just picked up a new Tica 10' and really wanting to go BAD. Is fishing after a hurricane any good??????? 

I would think that there would be alot of bait dead in the water for fish to just fill up on. Have any experience after big storms?
- Surfman


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well the only fishing I did during a big storm was last week and that was just leftovers from the last hurricane out there in the sea. Andrew down in Fl I was too busy cleaning up to think about fishing. That is what is going to happen around here if it comes through.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Jason & Anthony,*

Here are the photos of your fish from PAX...Enjoy

*Anthonys 24" Striper*


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Jasons Bluefish*

*Jasons biggest Bluefish ever, a nice 4.5lber. That boy just loves his fish!*


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry Jason,*

We were all in on that trick...LOL  But it proves one thing, WARRIORS need sleep too....Tightlines


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

What a great pic. Can't wait until Jason sees it. 
-Anthony


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Well at least*

I didn't post the one of his Teddy Bear...LOL


----------



## m&m (Aug 12, 2003)

*eligibility*

I went to NAS a couple of weeks ago but I could not get a fishing license. The guy told me that I am not eligible to get one.
He showed me the regulation and Army civilian is not on the list.
The web site you mentioned I could not find info on fishing licence and the eligibility list does not include Army civilian either.
Like I said before, I used to fish there and the new regulation really bothers me. If you know anyway I can fish there let me know please.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

oooh And I thought you guys were my friends! Thats it no sleeping for me anymore. I would watch your back you guys. Payback is a MFer!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Oh no,*

it sounds like it's on now...LOL They made me do it!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ha! I bet it was Anthony. He was tired of me sleeping and him having to stay awake and watch the poles all the time. I was wondering why I was dreaming about bluefish LOL


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

At least I was considerate enough to put a plastic bag under it. You shoulda heard what Hat wanted to do while you were sleeping. All in good fun. Hopefully Jason will still take me fishing.
-Anthony


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Man, you can't say anything,*

want a piece of cheese, Rat?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So hat was the ring leader huh? Its definitely on now buddy. Redemption will be taken on Turkey day my friend!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Wait till I pay back Husky Md for leaving the Croakers in my cooler and not taking them home .I'm sure you'll get them back too FL Fishermen .


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

**snicker**

I'm laughing my butt off on this thread...funniest in a long time.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Too bad you couldn't make it down Sand Flea, you could have seen the whole thing in person as we took the picture at Point Lookout. Jason was just so proud of his biggest blue to date, he couldn't bear to let go.  Maybe next time.
-Anthony


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey WARRIORS , you guys fishing Thursday night? Rumor has it that your kind of fishing weather is on the way. Just kidding, I know one of you is smart enough to stay home.  

Catman.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Fishing Friday Night?*

Anyone trying to Fish Friday night dependent upon how much bad weather has passed? Thinking of PLO or if PLO is closed, then Choptank. Surely one of these should be open right?!?!?!?

And a *real WARRIOR* is up for fishing anytime! LOL, usually that is not me though.......
- Surfman


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Civilian Access to NAS PAX*

Just read the requirements for access to the station and the only way for Non-DOD, goverment contractors (aboard NAS), St Marys or Local Navy League is to have a person in this category sponsor you on the base. They would have to inform the Pass Office/Station 72 Hours in advance (unaccompanied) or be your escort day of arrival. So, it looks as if you are a civy then no access buddy. Being prior military doesn't count unless you're a retiree or part-timer. Maybe I'll get my brother to call from Georgia and be my sponsor. LOL :barf:


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Thanks for clearing that up Huntsman. Had my hopes up too, bummer


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That is probably how they do it there in the Navy. My experience I state is from the Army. That really sux on how they have it run but you know how 9/11 changed everything.  Like I said before I am willing to take anyone with me when I head down there again. I will post and let ya know.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

FL, I don't think there is any differnce in Army, Navy, ...etc. All bases have pretty much restricted their access to non-DOD affiliated personnel. The same goes for Ft. Belvoir (hunting), Ft. Eustis (hunt/fish), Ft Monroe (fishing).. and I could go on with my listing. They not only have to protect and serve this country but also themselves. I don't have any issues with how they are operating, but would like to be able on occasion to enjoy some of their recreational facilities. But that's neither here nor there. All I can say is keep up the good work no matter how ridiculous the cause.


----------

